# opinions on womens saddles......



## snobum (May 5, 2010)

wife has a Trek road bike and I'm trying to find her a seat she likes. Of course we are on a budget and I have a few picked out like a Women's Forte' Contour saddle, a Planet Bike ARS Womens saddle, a Nashbar Women's Sport Saddle, Nashbar Women's gel saddle, and a Selle Royal Respiro Saddle. This would be more for just standard riding and putting on 25 to 50 mile rides and not so much for races. I know it's a general question and saddles are subjective but if anyone has one of these saddles or some in the sub $50 range they like let me know.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've switched to Specialized saddles. I have a Romin but I"m sure they have saddles in your price range. They start out feeling a little hard but they are designed to conform to your sitbones after a few rides.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually use a men's saddle. Mine is a Forte Pro. Actually my preference in saddles in once reason I'm not have with my LBS and another one that is closer than the ones I prefer to go to. And people wonder why I prefer to drive two hours to Raleigh to go to bike stores vs going to the one here or one in Fayetteville.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My wife's on a classic Selle Italia Flite.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Terry makes quality women-specific gear. I put my GF on a Butterfly Tri Gel with excellent results. 
I forget exactly what I paid at this link (a little more than $50). Shop around then make them an offer. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Terry-Butterfly...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5642176e40

_"...Designed for long, long distance riders and triathletes who put lots of saddle time in without taking breaks. 
The Butterfly Tri Gel has a layer of sculpted gel that is concentrated across the top and at the nose of the saddle, 
with additional inserts at the ischial tuberosites in the rear. This doesn't add much in terms of weight, but sure takes
the edge off when you live on your saddle.."_

http://www.terrybicycles.com/Saddles/Womens-Saddles/butterfly-tri-gel-saddle


----------



## Equibelle (Apr 10, 2011)

The saddle width is important. It has to fit so it's hard to know what works until you try it. See if your LBS has a loner program. What feels good the first few minutes may prove to be torture on a long ride. I use a men's Specialized Avatar 155, but it's more than $50. I like it because it's flatter than most. Those that are roundish seem to negate any cutout. I found woman's saddles are too short nose to tail and don't tend to allow a lot of movement fore and aft. That may be because I'm tall.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Equibelle said:


> The saddle width is important. It has to fit so it's hard to know what works until you try it. See if your LBS has a loner program. What feels good the first few minutes may prove to be torture on a long ride. I use a men's Specialized Avatar 155, but it's more than $50. I like it because it's flatter than most. Those that are roundish seem to negate any cutout. I found woman's saddles are too short nose to tail and don't tend to allow a lot of movement fore and aft. That may be because I'm tall.


I second trying to find a shop that has a loner program. I've been through 3 saddles in the past year. My love box just isn't happy yet. Make sure she rides it for a week or two(depending on frequency and mileage) to see if she really likes it. If she's in pain at all, it's a no go and it's time to try a new saddle.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Try one of these. I've got over 5000 miles on mine.
There is nothing to chafe or squeeze. www.moonsaddle.com


----------



## Equibelle (Apr 10, 2011)

*Moon Saddle response*

I checked out the website and don't know one you could use the Moon saddle on anything but a beach cruiser or city bike where you're sitting upright and going for short rides. There is no way to move forward or backward, which is something you do a lot of when riding for performance or serious touring.


----------



## TreeSaw (Nov 5, 2009)

I have several Terry Saddles (Butterfly Ti--HT MTB, FalconX--FS MTB, Damselfly--Road) and the LUNA Sport ProTeam Saddle. I love them all equally and if I had to choose one for a really long road ride, it would probably be the LUNA Saddle.


----------

